# Rancilio Rust



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

I want to get a Silvia alongside my Gaggia, but the fixer uppers are rusty..

Are they still built so poorly.

None of my Classics ever had rust.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Cameron Logan said:


> I want to get a Silvia alongside my Gaggia, but the fixer uppers are rusty..
> 
> Are they still built so poorly.
> 
> None of my Classics ever had rust.


 According to this video from 1st line equipment the frames on the new ones are stainless steel under the black paint:


----------

